# best Mobile under rs 7000



## medigit (Nov 25, 2005)

plz DIGIT members suggest the best mobile under rs 7000 .The mobile must contain  
              RADIO(Must)
              Good display.
              preferebly NOKIA or SE


----------



## aadipa (Nov 25, 2005)

SE K300i with Original SE FM Hansfree will be best buy...

you may get some good models in LG and Samsung too...


----------



## medigit (Nov 25, 2005)

but there is no FM Radio in SE K300i


----------



## supernova (Nov 25, 2005)

U can even check out LG G1800 (i m using it)

-256k color screen
- 64 mb memory
- MP3 ringtones, mp3 player
- GPRS
- can store upto 275 messages
- 2 day battery life

@5700/-


----------



## medigit (Nov 25, 2005)

no FM radio in Lg.Radio a must..


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 25, 2005)

LG B2000 - 65K+Probably the Best FM stereo--Price:4.9K

Samsung K230: Gr8 phone with 65K,1000phonebookentries, price: 5K.

Nokia 6610i : another gr8 phone with Stereo FM.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2005)

how about N6030?


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 25, 2005)

Haier Z100-monochrome with Stereo FM for only 2.4K

Haier Z300 65K,FM+ 3.6K

Nokia 6030- MONO FM,


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 28, 2005)

If u dont want a camera(6610i cam is the worst cam i've ever seen) you can get 6610 - i think one of the best phones from nokia!
it's got a stereo FM.


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 28, 2005)

Nokia 6030 is the best!!! and it is the latest one too....so u will not worry after buying!!!!

BTW  : one advice .........why do u want radio......to listen songs.....yes....i know....but i want to give u a warning ......Radio  in cellphones won't catch signals properly all the time!!!!.....so any song .....u can't hear it without holding/swaying your hands in awkward position!!!!.....so go for a mp3 player phone....will come in the same price...so if you can listen to around 50 songs....that will be more than enough....then you change them in your PC......if u buy a radio piece you will repent!!!.....this just my view!!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 28, 2005)

@bala4digit 100% true
that's a problem with all small fm recievers.


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 29, 2005)

well i'll suggest u to go for 6610i gr8 value for money.its a very decent fone with good keypad,k kinda camera,fm etc etc.one of the best fone i hav used till date.


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 29, 2005)

dont know but i've seen that 6610i is much slower than 6610(my dad used 6610 for 3 yrs)...may b coz of camera. and be reminded! only way to get the pics out of the phone is thru dku5(usb cable) or MMS...coz the infrared is only for phonebook entries. unlike 6020 where you can transfer images, amr/midi tones, softwares, contacts, videos(3gp) to other infrared devices or to pc.


----------



## Biplav (Nov 29, 2005)

dude pranay: infra red works for images in 6610i


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 30, 2005)

isit so?? i'll try again.  but i tried with 6020/6600/6230

and also,  in an image's option when i go  to "send"
the image gets attached to mms.. there's no option  like  sent "via infrared"   as  in  6020/6600/6230


----------



## aadipa (Dec 1, 2005)

Biplav said:
			
		

> dude pranay: infra red works for images in 6610i



Ir works for PC - 6610/6610i, not for phone to phone

also u need to use PC-Suite to transfer files, not like in SE where u can directly transfer without any extra software.


----------



## musafir (Dec 4, 2005)

can't remember the model but try samsung...makes good solid phones


----------



## lighthouse911 (Dec 4, 2005)

I think Samsung C230 or nokia 6030 will be gr8 fr u

and yeah if u r willin to pay 7k then X620 frm samsung is a great camera phone with good screen


----------



## musafir (Dec 5, 2005)

it's also about preferance...noika is vey good but i prefer samsung since i have been using onw for about 3 years. very good build quality


----------



## bendre123 (Dec 6, 2005)

i think nokia 6030 is not very good option
either go for nokia 6610i or nokia c230
because when i compare N6030 to N6610i
its sound is very low and it is also not stereo.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 9, 2005)

well wat u guyz hav to say bout 6020 but if he can live widout FM as this fone dont hav FM,it shud come around 7k and its a very decent fone.good looks,decent camera,nice keypad etc etc.


----------



## mod-the-pc (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey medigit got a C230 yesterday for Rs. 4975 in Chennai. The 65K color display is brilliant. FM reception is pretty good. They've bundled a decent earphone with the handset. Superb voice clarity. But the menu operation is a little wierd though and very sluggish :roll: . So cute looking and handy (jusy 70g !!!). I think u'll really love that.


----------



## musafir (Dec 13, 2005)

if u had to purchase one ...which one would it be????


----------

